# '64 Tempest Dash Removal



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I have just removed my windshield to do some needed rust repair in the channel at the drivers side lower corner. Of course there is rust through in the corner of the dash as well. A dumb question - Can the entire dash (not just the instrument cluster) be removed? It looks like there is a seam at each end of the strip along the top of the cowl but I am not sure if this is a spot welded joint or not. I have done a search on this forum but cannot see a clear answer as to whether the top metal part of the dash is removable or not.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

It's more a than a little spot weld. Just fix the bad spots in as small as patches as you can. Staying in the channel would be best. Dash is part of the body structure.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

its removable- with a cutting wheel, grinder and a torch-


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I thought that it might be part of the structure. I'll repair it in place.

Phil


----------

